# Fostering wild rat babies HELP!!



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

I am going to be fostering 2 of 5 baby rats that were found in a locals yard.. I dont have much hope as they have been without mom, food and bathroom use since at least 11AM yesterday. The lady who has them is terrified but I have -hopefully- convinced her to help them go to the bathroom and attempt to feed them soemthing. I am supposed to be picking them up tomorrow morning. would have been sooner but I just found out about them tonight. Any suggestions and advice would be great. I've done a bit of research but I just want to make sure I dont miss anything.
From what she has said they are hairless and eyes are still closed. but I have no idea how old.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Are you planning to keep them or release them? If you plan to release them, finding a foster mom rat would be best! If you want to keep and raise them you have to spend A LOT of time with them. I was with my wild rat 24/7 except when I slept and even then he broke out of his cage to sleep in my hair.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

I havent decided to keep them, there is a local rat rescue who said would help to rehome them IF they make it. but I may keep if hubby allows it. I dont have access to a foster mom. the rescue doesnt have any nursing and I dont know anyone else. I could ask my local pet store. but i'm pretty sure he wont allow us to take a nursing mom and pups home with us and I'm afrain to leave the babies there to accidently wind up feeders.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Honestly, I'd try and raise them to about 3 weeks and rehome them to their forever homes then. I know it is earlier than people like, but wild rats tend to bond really strong with their one family. They really are one owner pets. It's a true commitment having one of those critters. I wouldn't leave the babies at the petstore. For formula I used the soy infant kind pre mixed. But I'd have to buy new stuff every couple days. I used one of those thin paint brushes, I left that was more natural to the rat nipple with them suckling. I fed every two hours. I didn't have a specific amount I fed, just kept going until he didn't seem hungry. Heating is important. I used a pad. It is hard to get them to eat solid foods because they are so scared of new foods! I'm not sure if this is helpful at all... Good luck! Oh! They do this power sucking thing, I thought I was killing my baby rat. But I guess it's just them try into get more food.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

thanks so much for the help. is the pre-mixed kind better? I need something cheap to last until thursday when i get paid so i can get more of something else. and how big of a paint brush tip? I used an eye dropper when i fed Cannoli, i brought him home from the petstore and he wouldnt eat anything. I liquified the block food and fed him that. i didnt use formula for him. it was only for a little over a day and then he figured out to eat the regular food. the eye dropper was difficult.
power sucking thing? lol


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

The power sucking is crazy. It looked like he was choking. I used a pretty thin paint brush. I was scared of the eye dropper. I'd probably used the soy powder infant formula. I used the premixed one because I read stories of people not putting enough water in it and then it would cause the baby rats to bloat and get constipated. So if you make sure to add enough water to the powder formula, then you should be fine and it will last wayyyy longer. Also, it is a good idea to have some pedialyte. If the babies get constipated or bloated or dehydrated, the pedialyte will help.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

I just hope they make it until tomorrow.
i wish i could have gone to get them tonight it was just too late.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Definitely post pictures if you get them! Unpasteurized goat's milk would also work as a replacement formula. If you can get some colostrum and immugen from a vet, that would be great too.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Do you have any idea what kind of wild rat they might be?


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

the lady posted a picture.. not of them.. but of what she said they looked like. i'll find it. i didnt know there were different kinds, heh


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

mom is apparently "gray and big" quoting the woman "the size of a chihuahua" i think shes exaggerating.. she is terrified of them


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

apparently they look identical to these. mom has been seen getting into and tearing up her trash often. big and gray. others speculated that maybe mom is a domestic escapee gone feral? i dont know if thats an accurate guess or not.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Woodrats can look quite chinchilla like.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

awe, thats so cute.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Those I think are roof rats, which is the rat I had. It's a different species than the fancy rats. That's the size I found my little kiddo at. But that is a HUGE guess because babies are hard for me to tell apart.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

after rereading the comments, husband was digging up an old tree and dug up the nest.. injuring 1 in the process  i wish morning would hurry up!!


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

The discription they gave of the adult doesn't sound like a roof rat though. They are smaller than our domestic kind. But who knows! I guess we will find out as they grow. I am truly jealous if they are roof rats. I'd give anything to have mine back. I have a deep fondness for them.


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

Wait, who's husband? What nest? Are you sure they were abandoned? How do they know the mom is the big grey rat? Are efforts being made to catch mom? Not being hostile-- I'd just hate to see a healthy litter being "rescued" with good intention but bad advice. Best of luck either way. :/


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm splitting the babies with another woman who owns rats. we are both newbies when it comes to hand feeding. I would take all 5 if hubby would let me. I'm hoping for the best with them though. would a tiny bottle w/ nipple work instead of the paintbrush or should i just opt for the paint brush.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

How far in the tree were they? The things in the picture look kind of like squirrels to me.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I don't really see how the bottle would work, but heck if you want to try let me know how it goes. You could get both just to see what works better for you.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

Tesumph said:


> Wait, who's husband? What nest? Are you sure they were abandoned? How do they know the mom is the big grey rat? Are efforts being made to catch mom? Not being hostile-- I'd just hate to see a healthy litter being "rescued" with good intention but bad advice. Best of luck either way. :/


the womans husband dug them up while digging up a tree on Sunday morning. they were left outside where they saw mom run to overnight but mom didnt come to relocate them. they have now gone over 38 hours without mom and the lady brought them into her garage since it was cold this evening.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

Mrs.Brisby said:


> How far in the tree were they? The things in the picture look kind of like squirrels to me.


yea, i would say so too except they said the mom was a rat. they were in the ground under the tree. and her husband hit ones paw with the shovel 

I would -hope- they are able to distinguish an adult squirrel from rat


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Roof rats and squirrels look and act kind of similar, to me. More so than roof rats and fancy rats. I'm voting roof rat!


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

gotchea said:


> I don't really see how the bottle would work, but heck if you want to try let me know how it goes. You could get both just to see what works better for you.


a girl i was talking to said she used one for a mouse litter she attempted to feed.. although she did say only 1 of 7 made it so maybe i wont try that.. heh


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Did they happen to mention what the nest looked like? Roof rats are arboreal so they generally wouldn't make a nest underground. Same with tree squirrels.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

nothing mentioned except that it was in the dirt. i dont really think they took the time to note how it looked.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Mrs.Brisby said:


> Did they happen to mention what the nest looked like? Roof rats are arboreal so they generally wouldn't make a nest underground. Same with tree squirrels.


 that's a good point. Both like higher places.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

they were definitely in the ground under the tree since he almost killed them with the shovel. mom had been around for several months terrorizing her 130lb dog and getting into her trash. i keep going back through comments to make sure i didnt miss anything. theres nothing mentioned about the nest except that it was under the tree.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

she did mention there was some of her trash in the actual nest.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Sounds like a woodrat. They really like trash.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Mrs.Brisby said:


> Sounds like a woodrat. They really like trash.


 I agree. Wilder did bring me trash though haha but it was always food trash. So he probably just wanted to share something that tasted good.


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

Ohh, ok. So they weren't abandoned without cause, per say. If I were you, I'd raise the babies as best as I could, but also try and catch mom. A squirrel trap baited with peanut butter near their trash cans might work. It would make your job a lot easier if mom took back the litter and raised them herself, assuming you can catch her and she doesn't totally reject them.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Could be one of these little guys http://www.nature.org/ourinitiative...diana/journeywithnature/allegheny-woodrat.xml


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

What if they catch the wrong rat? I wouldn't worry about the mom anymore. It is what it is. To me, there are too many risks trying to catch and house an adult wild rat. Even more since you can't be sure that any rat you catch is the mother. She would probably be way stressed being caged. It doesn't seem worth it to me.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Actually the mom is probably waiting close by. The whole "if you touch the baby the mom will abondon it" thing is pretty much a myth. The mothering instinct is too strong. If you put the babies in an open shoebox near the nesting site the mother will come back and check on them. As long as you're not hovering near the box. The mother won't check on her babies if she can sense a predator nearby. You can tell if she comes back or not by placing a bunch of yarn in the shape of an X over the box. If the X is moved the mother came back. If it didn't move than the mother has gone.


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

Not necessarily caged... Maybe put the babies somewhere and release mom (or what you think is mom) and see if she responds to them... You're probably right, not worth the hassle and risk of her killing them, but I can't help but empathize with a potentially flustered mother rat looking for her babies. I think I'm over complicating this lol.

Edit: or what mrs.Brisby said. Leave them near the trash pile in a cozy box for a bit and at least TRY to reunite them with mom...


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

the babies were left outside for over 24 hours after the nest had been disturbed mom didnt come or move them so they were moved inside because it got cold this evening. i'm driving about 35-40 minutes to pick them up so even if mom was caught i wouldnt want to bring her that far from her home.
it was food trash, mcdonalds. lol
i'll be sure to take pictures tomorrow after i pick them up. time cant move quick enough. i cant even sleep im too anxious.. its 2am..


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

1 baby died last night. The others I'm heading to go get now. These are the pictures she sent me


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I do not know if it is just me but their paws look mighty unusual say compared to a baby rattus rattus? I don't know, I think I may have stared at it too long. I hope they pull through. Keep us updated!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Look normal to me. They look about two weeks. http://imgur.com/a/Nbwwj mine at two weeks


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

I don't know what to do.. I've made them all urinate but they will not poo. And they all have dark holes. I think they are backed up. I'm attempting to feed them. No luck yet. One is deformed. I doubt he will make it.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Try warming the forum up and adding pedialyte. You kind of have to hold the baby and put it in their mouth. They will reject it at first because it's not normal As for pooping, wilder took a while to get him to go. Give lots of tummy massages! I actually had to squeeze the first poop out that was blocking him up, you could tell it hurt. But after that he was fine. Your babies haven't had anything to eat or drink in 24 hours so they might not poop right away. You got them to pee though! That's a good start.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm having a hard time getting them to eat. but im trying still. they turn their heads away and shake and i just keep forcing it back. im afraid to do toomuch and choke them or have them inhale the formula. how would i squeeze out their poo? i want to do as much as i can for them before the 2 leave. one has a deformed mouth and appears to be the runt, one is cut i guess from the shovel. they other 2 seem normal.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Like gotchea said, frequent tummy massages. If they're really backed up you should be able to feel the poo in their intestines. Also, bowel problems are common with formula change.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

little brown somethings


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I would try and massage it out, if there is poo. But be so careful! Looks like a boy to me.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

those were 2 different rats in the pictures. i -think- i managed to get them to swallow a couple drops.. its not enough but i dont want to stress them out forcing it on them. should i just wait and try again in an hour or so?


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Frequent, small feedings are best. If they're anything like baby rabbits, it's better to under feed than to over feed.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

they are curled up in heating pad now. I'll leave them be for a bit. I did snap a picture of the one.. let me know what you think.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I went off the first picture. But a few drops is good!


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

the one with the deformed mouth his bottom lip is curled back i can see his little teeth.. he is so tiny and has much less hair than the others


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I see that. I wonder what that's from. How's the one that was hit on the paw


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

im wondering if that is the one that died. because all their paws look fine. the only injury i see its the cuts on one. and they dont seem major -shockingly-


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

Yay for poopies


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

You are off to a great start!


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Been stalking this thread for sometime now and you're doing amazing. I hope to see them grown up.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks so much! I'm really hoping for the best for these guys. Question though, they have this disgusting overpowering "woodsy" smell. I don't know how else to discribe it but I'm practically gagging. Lol. They are so tiny, I'm scared to bathe them much less do I know if they even CAN be bathed this little. But is there anything I can do to clean them up? They have dirt crusted on their tails so I'm sure that's a big factor in the smell.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

http://youtu.be/wiOieRZrN98


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

december333 said:


> Thanks so much! I'm really hoping for the best for these guys. Question though, they have this disgusting overpowering "woodsy" smell. I don't know how else to discribe it but I'm practically gagging. Lol. They are so tiny, I'm scared to bathe them much less do I know if they even CAN be bathed this little. But is there anything I can do to clean them up? They have dirt crusted on their tails so I'm sure that's a big factor in the smell.


I dont think you can really do much as of now but maybe take a scent-less baby wipe and wipe them down?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

No, leave the scent on them. It'll help you to smell like them which smells familiar. I know. It sucks. A mask won't help either. Make sure you are providing heat for them. Man I would kill for some wildies one day!


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

Ok. I'll leave then stinky for now. I don't have any baby wipes anyway. 
It's awful though

I had to leave to go to class and I won't be home until after 9. I got a teeny bottle and they actually did surprisingly well with it. I met up with the other foster mommy and she took home two of them so now I just have 2. Which will make things a little easier on me. Yay.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

feedings are getting minimally better. they seem interested for like a second and then turn away. its time for another one now. maybe it will improve.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm not sure if anyone is actually following this anymore, but feedings have gotten much better I think. Turns out I have a female. I didn't notice her nipples at first but I saw them today. The boy feeds very well but I still have to struggle with her. She just wants to go go go. Typical female I guess. Poops are no longer dried out like they were when I got them. Males bowel movements are very normal and regular but females are still very spaced out. I guess because she hasn't been eating as much. Ears have lifted off their head but their canals aren't open so I'm guessing they are around 10-12 days old right now. There eyes should be opening soon. We are on vacation right now. Let me tell you, bottle feeding in the car with two squirmy munchkins is interesting.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

http://youtu.be/r6yt4kkxZwY


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

http://youtu.be/het6UTb97LA


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Omg that video! They are adorable and kudos to you for taking time during your vacation to take care of them.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Yay! I'm glad they are doing well. They look mighty healthy. That twitch would scare me. Hahaha For 3 weeks in wilders life we lived in a tent. Haha I was campsite bound and refused to join the real world! So if you want a good bond with them I suggest sleeping with them in a tent


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

Lol. The first big twitch was in response to the flash of my camera coming on. 

I hope since I've got them this far I'll be able to keep them alive. 

How soon after their eyes open do I start working them towards solids?


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

If I remember correctly someone said maybe 6 weeks is a good time to start transitioning into solids? I could be 100% wrong though I have never raised a baby rat.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

No. Eyes open and you want them sampling everything. They're wild so it'll be a hard sell on new foods so everything you can think of they should try. By the middle of four weeks you want to wean them and separate by gender. Once their eyes open and they're eating food (even mushy soaked food) start nursing less. 

I can't remember if you guys are keeping them or adopting out but ideally neuter the boys as young as you can and keep them with females. It prevents problems. Also be sure that you are free ranging them (yes I'm serious) you'll want to do two or three thirty minute sessions pre feeding then more and more. It helps them. I wanted to go into rehabbing wildlife and an opportunity once came up for me to maybe foster baby rodents and these are things I've gleaned (never experienced).


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

You can start with a mash of some solid rat food and whatever formula you're feeding them now pretty much as soon as the start moving around on their own. It might take them a while to get used to it since they won't have mom to show them the way, but mixing it with their current formula should at least help a bit. I've never transitioned motherless pups to solids though, so someone may have a better idea.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

nanashi beat me to it


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

I have some baby food I use as treats for my rats. I could give them that? They are getting around but very wobbly. Do you mean once they are walking well? Or just as soon as their eyes open, to let them explore? Will pretty much just be on my bed most likely or living room floor. My hubby originally told me with a firm no that I was not allowed to keep them. I had to beg him just to let me foster the two. But he now says he MAYBE will let me keep one. (I think they are growing on him) I just said something to him about letting them free range and he was like what of they get hurt (aw).


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Cute videos there


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Baby food usually has too much sugar and not nearly enough protein. I'd really stick to the formula you're giving and a rat food. The sugary stuff is fine for treats as adults, but I wouldn't want to get them used to it.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

Ok. That's all I have with me right now. I wasn't sure. So if their eyes open will have to wait until we get back home before trying different things


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

Little wobbles with the mouth deformity health has declined in the night. He is very cold and not eating. cheri is doing what she can to help him.


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

Oh no! I've been following your story though I haven't commented. I hope the little one pulls through. You've done a phenomenal job with these babies so far.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

He just passed away. She was able to get him to eat one more time, but she couldn't get him to warm up. Poor baby. At least he is no longer in any pain and is in a better place.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I used KMR which is kitten replacement formula for Max. I fed with an eyedropper and I used the powdered stuff which keeps longer because rats eat about a teaspoon at a time.

Then I switched to my favorite first solid food which is shredded wheat cereal in milk. Yes, even the sugar coated kind works a treat. No scientific reason... just used it since our first pup because it was in the house.

Sorry for your loss, but rat pups are pretty durable and you still have a chance with the girl. 
Remember, rats are designed to survive adversity... don't worry about perfection good enough usually works if you stick with it.

Finger's crossed and best luck.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks rat daddy

I still have the boy and the girl. She was fostering the other two and one of them passed away. The two I have are doing very well. I just picked up some adult food to soften up for them since her eyes are about to open and his already have.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Sorry to hear about little Wobbles. And congrats on doing such a good job with the boy and girl that are getting stronger. Loved the videos


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank you. I'm hoping since they have gotten this far they will continue to grow strong.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

I don't know if this is allowed and if it's not please just remove it. 
I want to be able to take these two to a vet but will have to travel a little ways to find one that will take wild ratties and work on them. I don't feel comfortable not saying they are wild just incase there is something they have that they would not normally look for in a domestic rat. I've made a campaign to raise money to pay for their bills. Again if this isn't allowed please just delete it. Thanks!!
This campaign is raising money for "Help these two live!" 
http://www.gofundme.com/egix4s


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

So i put a couple food blocks in with them. They shown more interest in nibbling on them then when I offered them formula soaked ones at feeding time.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

I would take that as a good sign, them nibbling on the blocks. A really good sign sorry I wish I could help with the funding


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

It's ok. I don't really expect anyone too. I just have it posted all around hoping someone can. But either way I'm tryin to save something for them. I am not working and my fiancé isn't really all that thrilled about spending money on them, because they are wild. We have a vet fund for ours but he won't let me use it for them.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Have you decided if you are going to keep them?


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

I want to keep them. It depends on if they are healthy enough or friendly enough to stay in with my others. I have another cage if they need to be seperate. But I would need to get at least the male neutered so they can stay together. And it also depends on what they are. Someone was mentioning they could be wood rat and their is an endangered species where I live. So I'm assuming in the off chance that is what they are I would have to give them up.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

Was looking at another thread involving wood rat babies. I think they hold. Very strong resemblance to the babies I have.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Idk how you feel about having a possible endangered species. If you strongly feel they are, I might take them to a wild life center now. To avoid the legal troubles and because you also don't want the babies to become attached to humans. Maybe you can ask a vet to verify what species they believe it is? Just so you can figure out your options.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

if they are, they are classified as "near threatened". So I'm not sure what that would mean. I sometimes think they are wood rats because of the hair on their tails, but then again do not have the extreme difference in their coat colors like they do in pictures i've seen of adult wood rats, with the white belly and tan coat. their eyes dont bulge and their ears seem small. but this could all just be because they are babies and havent fully filled out their features. I will look into finding someone to help me establish their species once I've gotten home. I'm worried that if I take them somewhere besides a vet, like a wildlife center, that they will try to take them from me, even if they are not endagered...AND 

I've finally talked my fiance into letting me keep them. BOTH of them!!  Now to think of names...hehe.

Both of their eyes are open now, the girl just started today. One is still sealed but should be opened by tonight. They have started to be very mobile. as soon as I open their carrier they come bolting out onto my hand. They will try to explore if i would let them but i dont feel comfortable doing so until we are home. We leave tonight so tomorrow I will get them set up in their own cage. They nibble on anything i put in front of them so that is good, but they are less excepting of their bottle now and more interested in exploring. I just keep block food in with them, hoping that if they dont eat their formula they will still get something from the food in their carrier.

I'm going to try to get a few updated photos of them today or tomorrow.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

When one of my girls had a huge litter that I was worried she couldn't support (there were some serious runts) I started putting formula in a small water bottle (with the normal spout and ball) and would hold it for them so that they could drink. Might be a good way to get them started on learning how to use the water feeders as well. Just don't mix it and leave it since it has a pretty short amount of time that it stays good once mixed (depending on what you're using of course). Wash it well really well between uses if you do try it.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

that sounds like an awesome idea! I'm going to try that. I dont have anything with me here Dx I thought I was going to have a couple more days before they would be ready for all of this...woops

I was checking in with Cheri earlier about Scooter and I was telling her about the latest developments with these two. Now she has just informed me that when she went to get him out for his next feeding she found he had passed. She doesnt know what happened and that he was fine at his last feeding, he seemed a little colder but thought it was just because the room was a little cold. Now I'm afraid that something is going to happen suddenly with these two


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

When do I stop helping them use the bathroom? I find little poos in their carrier and almost never able to get them to poo for me. They pee every feeding though. I dont want to assume they arent peeing on their own but since i cannot see it, i dont know.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Hmm...I don't know the answer to that one since I've never had to fully hand raise any pups. Someone else will probably have a better answer for you I hope


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

Here's a little video. You can see their coats a looks better 

http://youtu.be/XCaq5Y8COhU


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Aww they're so cute and tame


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm hoping theres nothing wrong with them, with their brother dying so suddenly I'm worried now


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I watched the vids the pup looked good, perhaps a little thin... but otherwise ok and (s)he looks like a common brown rat to me. 

I might add that none of the male wild rats any of our actual members have raised from pups needed to be neutered for aggression issues as far back as I go here...

Neutering wild brown rats to tame them is a myth. Wild born rats will often be more active and hyper than their domestic counterparts and faster to stress sometimes, and they are more prone to bite when frightened... but there's no evidence that they are any more "aggressive".


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks. They do seem skinny to me too. I feed them as much as they will take from me and every couple hours. I hope they will be ok. 
I wasn't going to have them fixed unless I have to house them together due to anything Unforeseeable that would prevent them from being housed with my rats. 
The other foster mom had raised some money to take wobbles to another vet to have his mouth worked on but since he and his brother have passed she is going to give the money to me so I can take them to a vet. I'm going to do some research and make some calls this week and hopefully get them in somewhere soon.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Cuties! Make sure you are socializing them like mad at this stage. I think you can stop at three weeks, they are mini rats at that point.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

We are heading home from vacation tonight so tomorrow I'll be able to get them set up nice and comfy in their own cage. What suggestions do you all have for socializing them? I'm home all day so I will be interacting with them quite a bit.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Have them out with you as much as possible. Get them used to you moving and such, picking them up, I'd also work on typical holds like to check their genitals and teeth and such so it's not a shock at the vets. You'll want to play with them and also get them used to a multitude of experiences. In this, vacation was great. 

Just to add. My domestic babies looked close to yours too. I think it's like human babies. They all sorta look the same until they're toddlers.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Handle them every day for as long as you can; it doesn't have to be in one stretch, you could handle them ten minutes here, five there etc. etc. throughout the day. If you have a bonding pouch you could put them in it and go about your daily routine, it'll build trust; not saying that they don't already trust you, it'd just help. I would handle your mischief then play with the pups and vice versa to get everyone used to each others scent. Free range the babies on the couch or bed, somewhere in your reach, every day and be sure to play with them and let them explore. 

As Nanashi said, start getting them to eat different things. Wildies can be difficult to get to try new things, this keep them alive in the wild!


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

All that is great advice thank you!
Only thing that worries me is passing something to my other ratties from them. Like if I were to handle them and then spread germs handling my adults.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Wild rats are generally pretty healthy especially as pups... I don't know of any actual cases where wild rat pups actually infected domestic rats... 

But there are no guarantees... so washing your hands isn't a bad idea.


----------



## deedeeiam (Apr 8, 2014)

Anytime you bring new animals into your living space with preexisting animals, it's always prudent to have an isolation and to wash your hands between handling.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

That is what I was doing before we left. But the other member mentioned passing the scent back and forth which contradicts the handwashing and is why I expressed my worry.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Ah, that was me. I was under the impression they were out of quarantine o-o If they're not then definitely wash up before handling your domestics. Oncy they're in the all clear then you can handle them all.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

Yea. I've had them since Tuesday. And to me they seem healthy but with their brother dying suddenly I just don't want to take a chance. I'm scared. He wasn't in my care and so I can't be positive it wasn't something on her part that caused his death but from what I knew from her updates was that she was doing all she could for the both of them. So I don't want to rule out that it wasn't from some underlying sickness they all are carrying.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

You can't rule out that your friend's domestic rats infected her wild pups.... 

But to be clear, perhaps cruel... some rat pups are made of incredibly strong stuff and are hard to kill.... others just die, even when their mom is taking care of them... Don't freak out... it simply happens, once you get your pups on mushy cereals, at least in part, you are 95% golden, until then its hit or miss... even then some pups get megacolon and die, but that's about your last hurdle. From that point on most wild rats are built for survival under the harshest conditions.

Wild rats are not hot house flowers... they're weeds. They play rough and live fast and they are amazing in all of the things they can do... they can be very sweet and they are usually very loyal to one owner, but can be fiercely protective too and many don't much like meeting strangers. But they are a force of nature.. like a teacup tempest. 

Remember, these rats will best bond to a human during the first few weeks of their lives. Give them constant attention and companionship and they will become your best furry friends. Neglect these rats at your own peril.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I wouldn't risk it either; I still don't know why I thought they were out of quarantine :/ 
I would still do the advice we gave you on socializing them, just not my bad suggestion! After they're in the all clear _then_​ you can do that.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

Rat daddy, what would you suggest as far as socializing them with my kids. I know they'll be most comfortable with me since I am caring for them. I want them to be comfortable with the rest of the family also in the sense that I'll be able to have them out and not worry they will attack one of my kids or husband because they are sitting with me or hugging etc. I know when I had my conure she was protective to the point that if the kids were within eye range they were in danger of being bitten. Even 10+ feet away.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

Or anyone with advice on that.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Just let them play with them. How old are the kids? We have a 5 year old. She was almost always there for his feeding a and to pet him when we first got him. I actually didn't handle him much the first week I had him, she did. When they got older he jut knew her. She loved to play with my wild rat and he loved her. She would take him up and down slides, climb trees run in the grass, took him on her bike rides, she even put acorn hats on him. I just always let her handle him. But I know her. She is a good kid. I don't worry about her hurting him or any of the pets in the house. There was a time she was rollerblading and wanted to take him. That I said no haha we have a video of her rollerblading and my wild rat running after her, but everytime she wobbled he would come running back to me hahah However, speedy animals she doesn't do well with. wilder never wanted to leave us really so he wasn't trying to jump out of her hands or anything. He just would run all over her and in her hair. Our friends baby rat maybe 3 weeks? He let her hold and that little guy was jumping all over the place and jumped out of her hands.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

3 and 5. My 3yo is more interested in holding them though. She always asks. They are so squirmy though. 

I already lost one today when they slid onto the floor from my bed and ran underneath it to where I couldn't get them. I spent about 10 minutes trapping and coaxing them to come back to me. I guess they don't trust me all they much yet. I thought they would. .. But yea. That was fun.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I wouldn't exactly put it as they don't trust you. They are babies, he probably got where he was and thought "this is fun and new!" The first time wilder "free ranged" was on his own I was with him on the couch and he just took off! I couldn't find him. I thought great well that's not good. I went to my room and he was in his cage sleeping. Haha I guess he just got bored sitting there with me.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Maybe you can sit with the kids on the bed and watch them play with the rats. That way if they drop them it isn't from very high.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

The more I hear about Wilder the more remarkable I think he is


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It's not a trust issue. My domestic kits were running everywhere regardless of what I asked. Keep in mind, they still need to learn who they are and what you want before they can consider obeying. Anyway with any rat the command to come is more of a suggestion and even a year later mine never seem to think why I'm calling them to come is more important than the fantastic new places they're exploring. 

I would agree just allow them to socialize together. I recommend shutting doors and blocking the cracks with towels then blocking off the end of a hallway as a safe place to sit and allow them to run around and play. Just have the young ones sit still and gently pet - I have a two finger rule, they can use two fingers and pet nose to butt (and I demonstrate). It's a kid safe way to play. They can not grab or hold - and my nieces are 5&7.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

They have been investigating their soft food and have been eating it off and on. I just moistened it with water instead of formula. They are also nibbling on hard blocks and yogurt Timothy hay treats. I'm hoping they will start gaining a little more weight now.
Little girl tried out the water bottle today. I don't think their tongue muscles are strong enough to roll the ball yet though. But she did try at least. 
Their vet trip is put off indefinitely. The other foster also used the app that I am using to raise money ad contacted the two donators to donate to my cause instead but I don't know how long that will take and if they even will. So I'm just waiting. Either way they will get there the sooner or later just depends on of I get the donation. 
Are they capable or generating their own heat? I moved them to a small cage but I still have their heat pad underneath part of it. I'm so worried about them getting too cold. Especially since that was the precursor to both of the others who passed away. 
Tomorrow will be the first full day I am home so I'm going to attempt a bonding pouch and see how that goes. I have a lot of homework and housework so it should be an eventful day for them. 
I'm hoping you are right since he did eventually come back to me, partially because he didn't have anywhere else to go since I had him blocked off. 
I'm struggling with their bottle feedings. They show hardly any interest except for a few licks and then they just want to go. I have to burrito wrap them in a towel and even then it's a 50/50 chance that they will eat or try to get out.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

So I'm stuck between two sets of names 
Pebbles and bam bam 
Or
Kanga and roo


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I like pebbles and bam


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Pebbles and Bam Bam


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Sounds really positive, specially with the little girl trying the water bottle.  enjoy your bonding time, hope it goes well.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

Daughter with the Bonding pouch


----------



## MOA (Sep 7, 2014)

So very adorable!


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

Sharing/fighting over a treat. They love these.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I vote kanga and Roo but I love Winnie the poo more than flintstone


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

I also love Winnie the Pooh more than flinstones. In fact my daughter and I have always called each other nicknames like she was my tigger full of bounce and then she'd say I love you Kanga and I'd say I love you baby roo. Love you pooh bear and so on. We even have a little song with tiggietiggs that I made up one day when I was trying to distract her. She has a big Tigger, Pooh bear, piglet and eeyore in plush toys! So maybe their names should be Kanga and Roo after all.

I just preferred the names Pebble and bam bam for the ratties. 

What have you decided? Cute pic with the pouch and your little girl.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

Yes, I picked Pebbles and BamBam  I have a lot of pictures to add. Having issues with IMGUR though.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Cool can't wait to see the pics. So has the bonding worked well?


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

Not sure if this is going to work:
*edit: nope it didnt.. pictures coming soon.*

Bonding is going ok, i guess. I had them out in their pouch a lot yesterday. they stayed in it for a little while and then they wanted to get out and climb on me. or nibble my fingers (they smelled like their treats). When I put them back in their cage they were running around and climbing for a good 30 minutes before they burrowed back under their blankets. which is where the stay most of the time when they are in their cage.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

BamBam checking out the goods 










Pebbles using the water bottle










Pebbles <3










BamBam <3










Pebbles in the back photobombing HA! <3










trying to use me to escape










Bam "shaking" the bars.. "let me out!" lol


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Haha wild babies are the cutest things!


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

Awh, I'm glad those two have worked out. I used to have two poodle/Maltese mixes named Pebbles and Bambam when I was pretty young. They were obnoxious and untrained, and most of my childhood was spent trying to defend them from my dad because they pooped everywhere. For some reason I still cried when we gave them away... Er, anyway! I think they suit two baby rats quite well. Adorable pictures!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh they are cute!!! Love the pics


----------



## sugarnspicy17 (Aug 26, 2014)

http://iwillgetrats.blogspot.com/2014/09/15-animal-gifs-guaranteed-to-make-you.html?m=1 check this out it is too cute


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

So bonding is not going well. I had them both out on the bed. Pebbles started to look around I reach towards her and she got spooked. Jumped over the pillows and onto the floor. Now I'm trying to find her.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

They're likely always going to be easily spooked. Part of the wild world.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

Ha. As soon as I posted that I found her! She wasn't on the floor but went under te pillow and under the blanket. I saw a flash of her tail that is the only way I would have looked their. My door was open, I was so worried she was lost in my apartment somewhere. 

I need suggestions. How do I bond with these two? I've had them out with me in the pouch. And I talk to them hold them and pet them. I give them treats. The second they are free to move about they bolt and get spooked


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

december333 said:


> Ha. As soon as I posted that I found her! She wasn't on the floor but went under te pillow and under the blanket. I saw a flash of her tail that is the only way I would have looked their. My door was open, I was so worried she was lost in my apartment somewhere.
> 
> I need suggestions. How do I bond with these two? I've had them out with me in the pouch. And I talk to them hold them and pet them. I give them treats. The second they are free to move about they bolt and get spooked


All you can really do is interact with them a lot, they're still young and motherless so they don't know how to trust. Just give them time.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

Right now they are scampering from their pouch to my shoulders and around my arms. Bam fell and climbed back up.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

december333 said:


> Right now they are scampering from their pouch to my shoulders and around my arms. Bam fell and climbed back up.


I'd say that's a good sign then


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

When my babes were a bit younger, they were all really skittish. I used to walk on eggshells near their cage for fear of them bolting if I made sudden movements or there was a noise. Then I realized they'll never learn to be calm if they don't experience stuff... So I just acted normal, wasn't so "gentle", sang loudly near the cage, wasn't afraid to drop things or open loud crinkly bags, etc.. I think it helped a lot. There was a lot of bolting at first, but now they are actually curious about new scary things rather than terrified. We're working on freezing, but no one has bolted recently. Not sure if this helps, but that's my experience with skittish ratties.


----------

